# Piedmont work



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Does anyone have a report of the work that is to be done.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

chopper said:


> Does anyone have a report of the work that is to be done.


They are supposed to be doing some shoreline stabilization projecy in some cabin area, can't remember which. Maybe the ones above Essex just the marina side of the church camp? That's the best I can do for you Chopper right now


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> They are supposed to be doing some shoreline stabilization projecy in some cabin area, can't remember which. Maybe the ones above Essex just the marina side of the church camp? That's the best I can do for you Chopper right now


Hmm maybe some new rip rap to fish!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> They are supposed to be doing some shoreline stabilization projecy in some cabin area, can't remember which. Maybe the ones above Essex just the marina side of the church camp? That's the best I can do for you Chopper right now


Thanks for the update


----------



## Brimtucki (Dec 3, 2012)

The Goodrich cottage area, Camp Presmont, and the 4H Camp are included in the soil restoration project.
Scheduled completion date is 4/1/17. Weather dependent of course.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope they do rip rap some areas we could use some! Anyone know when they close the gates to begin allowing levels to start returning?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Most of the new rip rap the mwcd puts in does no use to fish. There may be a foot or so of it that actually goes into the water at normal summer pool. There are some awesome looking stuff at Seneca and once you fish it you realize the rip rap is only on the dry bank. Hardly any in the water. There is already some good looking rip rap at Piedmont that is the same way. If I remember right it's the new rip rap across from the 4 h camp.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

ducky152000 said:


> Most of the new rip rap the mwcd puts in does no use to fish. There may be a foot or so of it that actually goes into the water at normal summer pool. There are some awesome looking stuff at Seneca and once you fish it you realize the rip rap is only on the dry bank. Hardly any in the water. There is already some good looking rip rap at Piedmont that is the same way. If I remember right it's the new rip rap across from the 4 h camp.


Yeah there is some rap across I had actually hoped they would put it down to the water at the current level but I kinda knew they would not.


----------

